# Question about a Sig P938 22



## paperboy (Oct 19, 2014)

Has anyone purchased a Sig P938 22? I am not talking about the conversion kit. I am talking about their new 22 pistol. I looked at one the other day. It seems that when the slide stays back after the last round you can't take the empty mag out without first closing the slide. If you try to forcefully remove the mag by pulling on it while pressing the mag release botton with the slide open, you can get the mag out but the slide snaps closed. The dealer said that this is designed as a safety feature to prevent putting a loaded mag in and having a round chambered. If the slide is closed when the loaded mag is installed the shooter must then deliberately rack the slide to chamber a round. That does not sound like a good configureation if the weapon is CC. Does anyone have any experience with this gun?


----------

